# 8" High Excursion Woofer



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

MCM Audio Select 8'' High Excursion Woofer | 55-2421 (552421) | MCM Audio Select

Price: $35.69 

Value:*****
Quality:*****



> I bought this woofer for a horn-loaded car subwoofer (An Autotuba designed by Bill Fitzmaurice, to be specific) and was amazed at the output of this box. It went over so well that my wife stole mine until I built a second one for her car. *I love the look on people's faces when I explain that all I've got running is a 100 watt 8" driver that cost less than $50.* It replaced a dual-10" loaded sealed box that cost $600 altogether and used 1200 watts. *And the new box is louder and cleaner.* Awesome driver.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

Granted that install is important, i doubt it was louder than 2 10's with almost 5x the power. 

unless he had something from visonik.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Horn loading or using a mega-phone type embellishment should not be overlooked


----------



## Drew4You (Nov 17, 2009)

Pics of enclosure and/or install...?


----------

